# Trip to Kingsville



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Someone pulled the drain plug out of Redfish Bay because there is NO water left. We found out just how shallow this Flats Cat can go!
Anyway, with the weather blown out, we made a quick trip south to my old stomping grounds to Kingsville for the day. We spent about a hour out at Nave's Mesquite Sawmill. The amount of mesquite wood that they have is staggering! Eric and Wendy really have the inventory! We are headed back home in the morning A LOT heavier....talk about some burls! 8*) Pics tomorrow....gb


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Some quick pics of the wood we picked up in Kville over the weekend. That one big burl on the left weighs at least 150lbs! The two other burls have some wild grain working in them plus the two burl caps are nice. Now all I need is some decent weather out in the garage!


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Wow, I see chips flying for months to come.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Man...that is some SPECIAL lookin' 'raw material' there,,Jefe'

Looking forward to end results...


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

Let me know next time you will be out of town, I might want to " shop" in your drive ! Good haul. Glad you are back save.
LL


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

Wow! I see some awesome stuff in the works.


----------



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

Good haul GB,its a shame there is so much waste when turning,,,,,,,,,,,have you ever sliced vertically thru a burl and turned some platters?I'll bet that would be interesting with all the inclusions in those large log sections even the interior without the inclusions would be awesome.

dick


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Holly Cow !


----------



## GameThumper (Mar 28, 2008)

Wow... I drove by yesterday while out washing the boat... didn't stop cause you were shut down for the night. Heck, I would have woke you up if I had of know they were going to look the cool. :rotfl: Not! 
I hope to catch up with you this week and see them.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

No doubt...I'm good for wood for the Spring turning season! There are some special pieces in that pile of wood. If anyone is in the Kingsville area and wants to see some mesquite, you need to stop by that sawmill.


----------



## Capt D (Jan 12, 2006)

I knew Eric when he was a carpenters helper out at the La Poloma ranch. His wife Wendy is the wood worker, now she good. next time your down there tell him Daryl said hello.


----------

